# Taxiderpy



## Veho (Nov 7, 2012)

*Taxiderpy,* noun: the art of preparing, stuffing, and mounting the skins of animals with derplike effect; 
_Wow, is that animal retarded? Nope, Chuck Testa!_ 


"Cheetah used 'Harden'" 



















Kill me... please... 




Oh wait, I'm already dead. 


Not even the dead know peace from this derp...












O HAI! 






 






And more.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

Reminds me of the episode of pawn stars with the deer/bobcat buttface
PRESTO!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

I now have a newfound respect for the art of taxidermy when done properly.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

That's wrong. That's, dare I say, dead wrong.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2012)

Does this count?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

This is more taxi-terrifying than taxi-derping.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

No derp here. This is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 8, 2012)

I vote we find who did those and get them to do Vulpes and possibly Rydian. 
They could use some more derp.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I vote we find who did those and get them to do Vulpes and possibly Rydian.
> They could use some more derp.


 


Spoiler:  like this?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 8, 2012)

Excatly like that! You'd look good as a table. Rydian can be a chair.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 8, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Excatly like that! You'd look good as a table. Rydian can be a chair.


 
You know, I always thought VA would make a great _chairman_...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Dood, I'm an American, not an _Ottoman_.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Spoiler:  Hi there I am Dog


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You know, I always thought VA would make a great _chairman_...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh man. That's horrible, Veho.



Spoiler:  But this one is really half-assed


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

"Half-assed"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

So uhh....






...you gonna eat dat poop dere?


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like a prop from a horrible 60s vampire movie...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it spent a few afternoons as a replacement badminton birdie.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

"Dont worry brother! Though our legs are broken, we can still move forward!"


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I think it spent a few afternoons as a replacement badminton birdie.


Also known as shuttlecock. 


Derp owl sees what you did there. And also there.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Everyone look out! SPIDER!


Spoiler










;o;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

What do you mean why did I shoot such a majestic creature?






Can't you tell the fucker was laughing at me?

Veho: That's got to be the Nicholas Cage of the avian world.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Vulpes: is that the deer head from Evil Dead 2? 




Speaking of majestic trophy mounts...


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Hands up, this is a stick-up


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Fun fact: This is the way the strongest and most expensive beer in the world is sold.

"The End of History" by Brewdogs
(be sure to watch the video)


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Evolution gone MAD!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

I can see....._forever_....


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

So no lie, this is the coolest one ive seen so far, yet a little disturbing...




Basically the cross between Spiderman and batman


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

How horrifying!


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

I slay thee tybalt!


----------



## DCG (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread is so fucked up, yet so awesome.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

You would think it was beyond fear by now, but that expression says otherwise.

chavosaur: Like a cross between spiderman and batman.....minus the 'man' part.

DCG: Okay, you win. Best in show.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

For the fashion conscious:


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Squirrels make for excellent soldiers...


----------



## DCG (Nov 8, 2012)

Spoiler










Oh, hai there


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

So hows about a finger puppet show?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

DCG said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey dere handsome


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Ill rescue your ruby slippers as soon as you fill this up


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Haaaay!


----------



## DCG (Nov 8, 2012)

Houdy, what's up bro?


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh nothing, just chillin' in my crib, with my Bud.


----------



## DCG (Nov 8, 2012)

Kill it before it lays eggs!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

HEEEY YOUUUUU GGUUYYYYZ!​


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Quit talking out your ass!


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Awww maaaaan


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Nosir I don't like it.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Centaur squirrel will resurrect you...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm gonna eat that hairy little leg. Mmm.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2012)

Who'd have thought...


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahm da mejeshtuk n raer albiner fert.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

You mean "albino _fart_" LOL


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Meeewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what sound I'm supposed to emit so I'll stick with "splorch". Sounds about right.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Taxidermy






So simple a caveman can do it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Kee-Tee fone hoooooome!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2012)

Spoiler:  In their tongue he is Dovahkiin: Dragonborn








*Fus Ro DUCK!!*​


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> So uhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So THAT'S where the meme came from!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

You sick disgusting bastards!!!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a man made dob but it's concrete.
I'll take a pic


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You sick disgusting bastards!!!!!



Barbarians? No, this is the art of cultured, enlightened gentlemen. Clearly.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Barbarians? No, this is the art of cultured, enlightened gentlemen. Clearly.


You make me sick!!! 
ANIMALS HAVE RIGHTS
RIGHTS!!!!!

I SPIT AT YOUR CULTURE. *spit action*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You make me sick!!!
> ANIMALS HAVE RIGHTS
> RIGHTS!!!!!
> 
> I SPIT AT YOUR CULTURE. *spit action*


 
Me too
*Spits*


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 31, 2012)

Where's Chuck Tesla!!! Also, IM PREGNANT WOOHOOOO


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my god I missed this thread. 
Needs more derpy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2012)

*EY ASSHURRS!*






*U ALL DOIN T RONG*​


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 1, 2013)

Your religious beliefs mean nothing to pope rat


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2013)

They let specimens like these run wild and free... well, _stand stiff_ wild and free. 
So I don't even dare contemplate what this one must have looked like:


----------



## nando (Jan 8, 2013)

this is so wrong. but i lol'ed anyway.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2013)

This one is actually not bad.


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 19, 2013)

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?!?!?


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2013)

LE GASP


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2013)

Herd u guise liek fawxez


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread still horrifies me.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2013)

Fabio.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## chavosaur (Feb 3, 2014)

I love this thread still.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2014)

I hate the thread...


i bet gives the people of Gbatemp nightmares where they wet themselves...


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2015)

8





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *snip*


 
A deer plus a bear?

When I asked for a beer, this isn't what I expected.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG this thread is fantastic! I laughed so hard at those derp faces


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *thing*


He is exercising his 2nd Amendment rights.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck you !!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2015)

And now for something
completely different



Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (Feb 15, 2015)

Homunculus should go to another thread !

this thread always make me laugh, but this one is creepy


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2015)

Why so serious?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeez we've gone from taxiderpy to taxidemonic!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

I SEE EVERYTHING



Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2015)

Spoiler: *gasp*










'0'


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> -snipysnip-
> '0'


 
Funny how similar my avatar is to this monkey


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Funny how similar my avatar is to this monkey


 
I didn't even notice that XD just shove a sword under it's arm and it can be a VinsClone XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Yooooooo!











HEY, FRANK, IT'S GOOD TO SEE YOU!! IMAGINE RUNNING INTO YOU _HERE_!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2015)

Spoiler











My God. It's Full of Stars!​


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2015)

Are we sure this is taxiderpy and not a scene from The Fantastic Mr Fox?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2015)

Who? me?


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 28, 2015)

the voice from hell said:
			
		

> *DO A BARREL ROLL!!!!!!*


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2017)

A new round is long overdue.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2018)

I know that this isn't exactly taxidermy, but it is technically an animal that's been preserved after death, so here's one that's absolutely fucking horrifying


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 8, 2018)

Lol oops but still funny


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 8, 2018)

Today’s classic EoF thread is brought to you by PETA


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Today’s classic EoF thread is brought to you by PETA


*P*eople *E*xpertly *T*axidermizing *A*nimals.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 8, 2018)

Real_Redwolf said:


> View attachment 78583


ORLY?


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I know that this isn't exactly taxidermy, but it is technically an animal that's been preserved after death, so here's one that's absolutely fucking horrifying


I like that they named him stuckie the dog lmao


Psionic Roshambo said:


> Lol oops but still funny


Angel of death


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Lol oops but still funny


"I know what I have"
You do huh


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "I know what I have"
> You do huh



The stuff of nightmares if you ask me lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> The stuff of nightmares if you ask me lol


I find it cute actually, imo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I find it cute actually, imo


$500 cute?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "I know what I have"
> You do huh





Psionic Roshambo said:


> The stuff of nightmares if you ask me lol





Noctosphere said:


> I find it cute actually, imo


The Angel of Death stands between heaven and earth, holding a poison-dripping sword. Identified with Satan, he is full of eyes, a diligent reaper, an old fugitive and wanderer like Cain, a beggar, a pedlar, an Arab nomad, a skeleton capering with sinners and misers in a juggler's dance.


But the nightmarish Angel presents a different face to the one who has 'died before death', or who has attained some measure of the apatheia of the saint.

We are told that Azrael, Death, appears to our spirit in a form determined by our beliefs, actions, and dispositions during life. He may even manifest invisibly, 'so that a man may die of a rose in aromatic pain' - or of a rotting stench. When the soul sees Azrael, it 'falls in love', and its gaze is thus withdrawn from the body as if by a seduction. Great prophets and saints have even been politely invited by Death, who appears to them in corporeal form. Thus it was with Moses, and with Mohammed. When the Persian poet Rumi lay on his deathbed, Azrael appeared as a beautiful youth and said, "I am come by divine command to enquire what commission the Master may have to entrust in me."

In fact, a strange connection becomes apparent between Mors and Amor, Love and Death. The moment of 'extinction' in the pleasure of love resembles that of death, and thus that of the mystic. In mythic terms, Eros and Thanatos are almost twins, for in some cases Death appears as a lovely youth, and Eros as a withered starveling.

Both Love and Death are gateways, hence their eternal adolescence and their fixation in the midst of the rite of passage.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 15, 2018)

This may be the opposite of derp


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> View attachment 146740
> This may be the opposite of derp


Sexually identifies as an Apache Attack Helicopter


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## CORE (May 1, 2019)

Momo Belongs in here.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 2, 2019)

Veho said:


>


@BlueFox gui this should be your new profile pic


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

I do not know about this thread.....
I never looked into before.....
A moment ago I did it....
This was a very bad idea.......

Now I can not sleep for the REST of my human life......


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 26, 2019)

Veho said:


>


This was quite the _necro_bump.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

Veho said:


>



....and THAT gave me the "rest"......


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 18, 2021)

don't know if this counts as a necrobump

but i hope it doesn't because i want others to be terrifyed by these


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 18, 2021)

this thred has aged like a fine wine...


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Amazing, except for the fact that it's literally necro


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Amazing, except for the fact that it's literally necro


Necrophilia?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 22, 2022)

when a furry with an inflation fetish does taxidermy


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2022)

CPG said:


> when a furry with an inflation fetish does taxidermy


Thats a lot of fart


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)




----------

